# Help! No More Carbonation Drops



## swans (11/12/06)

Hey there all can ya give me some opinions here Please.

I've run out of Carbonation Drops & have been to Woolworths ,Coles & Kmart where they sell the Coopers Kits.
Both shops say they dont supply the Carbonation drops ,Crazy i know But they say they Supply everything els But the Drops.

I live in Remote place (Pt Hedland) & cant get them from anywhere els & i have a Brew ready & waiting to Bottle. 

So What do you all think? What is the next best thing used for priming instead of the Drops & how much should i use in each 740 ml bottle.

A rapid Reply will be Much Appreciated Cheers Guys & Gals :beer:


----------



## DJR (11/12/06)

1 teaspoon of standard white sugar to each bottle. 3/4 of a teaspoon seems to work a little better, a whole teaspoon is sometimes a bit too much.


----------



## Hogan (11/12/06)

Swans -

I would look at the threads on 'bulk priming'. I, like many out there, started with carb drops but found it much more efficient to prime the beer in the bucket and then dispense to the bottle. Better still - go the way of the 'keg'. It may sound daunting but you will find it eliminates a hell of a lot of hassle.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## troywhite (11/12/06)

swans said:


> A rapid Reply will be Much Appreciated Cheers Guys & Gals :beer:



If you have a spare ferm then you could move across to bulk priming.

Check this page for good instructions. http://www.grumpys.com.au/m1.php3?manualid=13

If you did just want to do each bottle, from memory 2 teaspoons of table sugar (or dextrose if you have any) per longneck rings a bell.


----------



## swans (11/12/06)

Hogan said:


> Swans -
> 
> I would look at the threads on 'bulk priming'. I, like many out there, started with carb drops but found it much more efficient to prime the beer in the bucket and then dispense to the bottle. Better still - go the way of the 'keg'. It may sound daunting but you will find it eliminates a hell of a lot of hassle.
> Cheers, Hoges.




thanks for the Rapid Reply guys but!!!

Hogan!!! I'm battling to get the Drops Here, let alone any other gear i need to Bulk Prime .
Gee i cant even buy another Hole Coopers Kit anywhere :unsure:


----------



## DJR (11/12/06)

troywhite said:


> If you did just want to do each bottle, from memory 2 teaspoons of table sugar (or dextrose if you have any) per longneck rings a bell.



1 teaspoon only - 2 teaspoons will make between 24 and 30 glass hand grenades! (or a quite overcarbonated beer)


----------



## Benno-5 (11/12/06)

I thought it was 2 teaspoons per long neck and one per stubby. ordinary white sugar. Been that long since I started using kegs. Get a priming scoop measurer or just an ordinary teaspoon measure


----------



## Screwtop (11/12/06)

Swans, please don't listen to this 2 teaspoons crap. Can you let us know what volume of beer you have and what your SG is from a hydrometer reading. Also the temp of the beer.


----------



## swans (11/12/06)

Ok Guys Now i am Confused!!!! 

One of you say 1 teaspoon & the the other One says 2 teaspoons ,

Whos Right here 1 or 2


----------



## Voosher (11/12/06)

swans said:


> Ok Guys Now i am Confused!!!!
> 
> One of you say 1 teaspoon & the the other One says 2 teaspoons ,
> 
> Whos Right here 1 or 2



One proper teaspoon measure of cane sugar is 5g.
5g in a longneck is fine for most beers.
If you like them bubbly a generous teaspoon won't hurt.
2 teaspoons is stepping into bottle bomb territory.


----------



## swans (11/12/06)

Screwtop said:


> Swans, please don't listen to this 2 teaspoons crap. Can you let us know what volume of beer you have and what your SG is from a hydrometer reading. Also the temp of the beer.



Vol 19 ltrs

Sg is 1004 for last 3 days

And Temp 25 c

Its Coopers Alcoholic Ginger Beer

putting in 740 ml Bottles


----------



## Voosher (11/12/06)

swans said:


> Vol 19 ltrs
> 
> Sg is 1004 for last 3 days
> 
> ...



A low FG Ginger beer can afford to be a little more heavily carbonated but still not 2 teaspoons in a longneck.
One generous teaspoon per 740ml bottle will do nicely.


----------



## Stuster (11/12/06)

I'm with DJR. One teaspoon per long neck should do it. One teaspoon is 4-5grams so that is equivalent to 120-150g for a 23L batch which should get you a good level of carbonation. 2 teaspoons will be far too much and will probably give you bottle bombs. As Hogan suggested, maybe have a look up bulk priming (at least before the next bottling time). Far easier IMO and much more control over carbonation level.

Edit: Voosher beat me to it.  
His advice is tops (and the same as mine luckily :lol: )


----------



## swans (11/12/06)

Voosher said:


> A low FG Ginger beer can afford to be a little more heavily carbonated but still not 2 teaspoons in a longneck.
> One generous teaspoon per 740ml bottle will do nicely.



Ok thanks all for Replys 

One Generous teaspoon of what Normal Sugar or Dextrose ???


----------



## DJR (11/12/06)

swans said:


> Ok thanks all for Replys
> 
> One Generous teaspoon of what Normal Sugar or Dextrose ???



Normal sugar....


----------



## swans (11/12/06)

Thank you very Much Guys !!!

Big help .

Glad i'm Part of this Forum  

All have a merry Xmas & a Happy & Safe New Years


----------



## Voosher (11/12/06)

Stuster said:


> Edit: Voosher beat me to it.
> His advice is tops (and the same as mine luckily :lol: )



And no lucky coincidence I might add  
You may get 3 different answers from 2 brewers most of the time but when there's only one right answer we don't negiotiate  
My way or the highway :lol:


----------

